
U.S. Says Russia Directed Hacks to Influence Elections - wuntee
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/08/us/politics/us-formally-accuses-russia-of-stealing-dnc-emails.html?_r=0
======
rafi-bz
Most Americans under 40 don't care about the Russian boogeyman anymore.

What did the average American gain from 40 years of nuclear chicken?

Of all Europeans, Russians are the most similar culturally ( what group do you
think would be more natural at a football-watching beer barbecue? ).

This just comes off as scare tactics from an organization (DNC) desperate to
divert attention from dozens of instances of documented felonies contained in
the leaks.

~~~
gragas
I completely agree that this is an attempt to divert attention. The Times did
the best they could to support the DNC with those headlines, but if you
actually read the article, the director of national intelligence himself says
that he is uncertain who is responsible for the attacks.

------
gragas
The Times is one of the most biased sources of media these days. _Obama_
blamed Russia for directed hacks, while if you get past the NYTimes headline,
you'll read this:

> The statement from Mr. Clapper and the Department of Homeland Security,
> which is primarily responsible for defending the country against
> sophisticated cyberattacks, said the intelligence agencies were less certain
> who was responsible

It's very sad, but it's getting harder and harder to trust the New York Times
with anything that could have a political element lately.

~~~
fma
We believe, based on the scope and sensitivity of these efforts, that only
Russia’s senior-most officials could have authorized these activities,” the
statement said

It's very clear the official statement points their finger at Russia at
authorizing the attacks. What is not clear is who did it.

~~~
gragas
That's the official statement _by the Obama administration_. Mr. Clapper, who
represents the agencies that actually know anything at all about the attacks,
says otherwise.

------
andys627
So let me get this straight - DNC was corrupt as exposed by Russians and we
are supposed to be mad at Russians... not the corrupt DNC?

